# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  حس نا امیدی

## Lovesick

با سلام !

بابا من اومدم رشته ریاضی تا دوم درسم خوب بود ولی الان افت کردمو الانم که پیشم دیگه حسی ندارم ! خستم ! روزی 2-3 ساعت مطالعه دارم ! بعضی روزام که هیچی .... !
اینجوری کنکور قبول نمیشم ! میدونم اگه نخونم بد میشه ایندم همه چی رو از دس میدم اما دست خودم نیس نمیدونم چرا نمیشه بخونم ! چرا نمیشه منم بشم دوباره بهترین شاگرد و بهترین معدل و. .... ! چرا نمیشه حس و علاقم به درس بیشتر شه حال کنم منم ... ! امتحانامو توپ جواب بدم ! سوالا رو همه رو ... !

کمکم کنید .! 


ای خدا  :Yahoo (19): ((

----------


## Amir James

نخون داداش، زوري نيس كه! بابا اگه همه بخونن كه ديگه يكي مهندس نميشه يكي منشي اون مهندس و يكي راننده اون مهندس!!!!خب لابد كشش نداري! آينده اي بسازي كه گذشته زانو بزنه؟ جمع كن داداش! اين حرفا چيه؟ شما آينده بقيه رو داري ميسازي :Yahoo (4): ))) خب عزيزم رياضي سال دوم سوم چيزي نداره :Yahoo (4): *داداش، بهترين راه براي شروع كردن و پيگير شدن درس، اينه كه يكي مث من آمپر غيرتت رو بزنه بالا! ناراحت نشو ازم! به خودت بيا! ناراحتم ميشي بشو، همين كه با خودت بگي آينده اي بسازم كه آينده تورو (منو) حداقل زمين بزنه، يني به خودت اومدي! آقا، يا بخون، يا نخون، اوكي!بجاش سال ديگه بخون؛)*

----------


## Alikonkuri

فقط خودت راه حلش رو مي دو ني !

----------


## J A V A D

قطعا خودتو به یه چیزی مشغول میکنی یعنی درس رو میپیچونی تا چیکار کنی؟؟؟؟
هروقت جواب سوالم رو دادی نصف مشکلت حله ....اوکی؟

----------


## sara75_M5R

منم همیشه شاگرد اول اما امسال دیگه دارم کم میارم

----------


## raha343

منم امسال به صورت وحشتناکی افت داشتم و کلا حال اینو که بشینم پای درس رو ندارم و هر چقدر هم دنبال دلیلش میگردم  دلیل قانع کننده ای برای خودم پیدا نمیکم

----------


## Lovesick

ببین من دوستی ندارم ینی حتی یکی |: !

فکرم تو نت و ایناس دیگه ! 

دوس دارم بخونم توپ ولی نمیشه  :Yahoo (19): ( !

----------


## sahel.

خوب مث امضات عمل کن
البته منم مث شما افت تحصیلی کردم و درس نمی خونم فقط خودتون با انرژی دادن می تونید حلش کنید یا بعضی وقتا با ترسوندن خودتون
مثلا بگید اگه تلاش نکنم دیر میشه 5 ماه سریع رفت 7 ماهشم ب همین سرعت میره

----------


## Lovesick

همینو میگم !
یه روز جو میگیرتم میرم میخونم ولی روز بعدش دیگه ول میکنم . !

----------


## J A V A D

> همینو میگم !
> یه روز جو میگیرتم میرم میخونم ولی روز بعدش دیگه ول میکنم . !


بهتون دفتربرنامه ریزی قلمچی رو پیشنهاد میکنم میتونه متحولتون کنه
حتما امتحان کنین چون ارزشش رو داره

----------


## عاشق خدایم هستم

بعد از مطالعه ب خودتون پاداش بدید !!

----------


## بیتا1233

تنها راه حلش امیــــــــــــــــــــد است

----------


## بیتا1233

تنها راه حلش امیــــــــــــــــــــدب  ه خدا است و خود باوریه

----------


## sahel.

> همینو میگم !
> یه روز جو میگیرتم میرم میخونم ولی روز بعدش دیگه ول میکنم . !


کاچی بعض هیچیه !
همینم غنیمته  اگه هر روز خودتونو با این حرفا پر کنید بعد از یه ماه کلی درس خوندید. مگه نه ؟ :Yahoo (99):

----------


## sahel.

میگم بیاید یه کار کنیم درسمونو بتونیم بخونیم .
فقط قبلش می خوام بدونم جایی آزمون شرکت کردید یا با برنامه خاصی درس میخونید ؟
جواب سؤالمو بدید تا راه حلشو بگم

----------


## عاشق خدایم هستم

الهی گفتی کریمم که امید بر ان  تمام است ..*که چون کرم تو در میان است* نا امیدی حرام است

----------


## عاشق خدایم هستم

> میگم بیاید یه کار کنیم درسمونو بتونیم بخونیم .
> فقط قبلش می خوام بدونم جایی آزمون شرکت کردید یا با برنامه خاصی درس میخونید ؟
> جواب سؤالمو بدید تا راه حلشو بگم


    من قلم چی ثبت نام کردم

----------


## sahel.

خوب  راه حلو من میگم شما انتقاد و پیشنهادات خودتونو بگید 

باید هر دانش اموز کنکوری یه برنامه میان مدت و  کوتاه مدت داشته باشه حالا یا شخصی باشه (ک باید کم یا خیلی زیاد نباشه) یا این ک برا اموزشگاه خاصی باشه قبل از خواب حتما برنامه روز بعد خودتونو مرور کنید ( مانع از سردرگمی میشه ) و وقتی صبحم بلند شدید یه بار دیگه مرور کنید بعد بلند شید

خوب حالا راه حل برا رفع این مشکل فقط نیاز ب مشارکت حداکثری داره اینه ک بچه ها بیان حالت رقابتی برا خودشون ایجاد کنن چه جوری ؟ این طوری ک بچه ها بیان با هم از نظر کیفی و کمی رقابت کنن یعنی اینکه بیان هر شب  مقدار ساعت مطالعه و تعداد دروس مطالعه شده دریک روز و هم تعداد مبحثای خونده شدشونو بنویسن  و در اخر هر هفته (جمعه ها) بیان مجموع همه کارهای هفتشونو بنویسن

بعد میایم نام کاربری افرادو با اولویت کیفی و کمی می نویسیم و برای نفر اول پاداش و برا نفر اخر تنبیه در نظر می گیریم میگیم نفر اول میتونه از بقیه بچه ها یه سؤال(فقط یه سؤال ) کنه  (البته اختیاریه )و نفر اخر باید ب همه ی سؤالای بچه ها جواب بده (سؤال مربوط ب موضوع ) ( پاسخ اجباریه )   و باید علت کم تر از استاندارد خوندن هر کدوم از درساشونو توضیح بدن ک مربوط ب همه میشه 

فقط باید بچه ها حتما کنکوری باشن
فارغ التحصیلا باهم و محصلا با هم مقایسه بشن و همچنین ریاضی و تجربی جدا باشن
نمیشه امروز بیاین فردا بگید دیگه نیستیم!
هر شبم یه ساعت خاص انلاین بشیم
هر کی یه روز از هفته رو ننویسه از مقایسه اون هفته خارج میشه
حالااگه بچه ها موافقن بگن( با ذکر منبع برنامه ، رشته و محصل یا فارغ التحصیلیم مشخص کنین)

----------


## sahel.

> با سلام !
> 
> بابا من اومدم رشته ریاضی تا دوم درسم خوب بود ولی الان افت کردمو الانم که پیشم دیگه حسی ندارم ! خستم ! روزی 2-3 ساعت مطالعه دارم ! بعضی روزام که هیچی .... !
> اینجوری کنکور قبول نمیشم ! میدونم اگه نخونم بد میشه ایندم همه چی رو از دس میدم اما دست خودم نیس نمیدونم چرا نمیشه بخونم ! چرا نمیشه منم بشم دوباره بهترین شاگرد و بهترین معدل و. .... ! چرا نمیشه حس و علاقم به درس بیشتر شه حال کنم منم ... ! امتحانامو توپ جواب بدم ! سوالا رو همه رو ... !
> 
> کمکم کنید .! 
> 
> 
> ای خدا ((



میشه اسم موضوعتون و بذارید « حس امید »

----------


## mahsa20

اراده ت رو قوی کن..
اگه کسی هدفش براش مهم باشه برای رسیدن بهش تلاش میکنه و براش از خیلی چیزا میگذره..
میزان تلاشت بستگی به اراده ت داره..
قوی باش همیشه بگو من میتونم بگو یا علی کم کم شروع کن..
نوسانی درس نخون یه روز 10 ساعت ی روز 2 ساعت از کم شروع کن کم کم زیادش کن..
صبر کن.. تحمل کن.. تلاش کن.. ایشالله که درست میشه..

----------


## mosen

> با سلام !
> 
> بابا من اومدم رشته ریاضی تا دوم درسم خوب بود ولی الان افت کردمو الانم که پیشم دیگه حسی ندارم ! خستم ! روزی 2-3 ساعت مطالعه دارم ! بعضی روزام که هیچی .... !
> اینجوری کنکور قبول نمیشم ! میدونم اگه نخونم بد میشه ایندم همه چی رو از دس میدم اما دست خودم نیس نمیدونم چرا نمیشه بخونم ! چرا نمیشه منم بشم دوباره بهترین شاگرد و بهترین معدل و. .... ! چرا نمیشه حس و علاقم به درس بیشتر شه حال کنم منم ... ! امتحانامو توپ جواب بدم ! سوالا رو همه رو ... !
> 
> کمکم کنید .! 
> 
> 
> ای خدا ((


سلام
خداروشکر هنوز وقت برای جبران دارید پس استفاده کنید
بعضی چیزایی که میتونه باعث شه  یه روز حس درس باشه یه روز نباشه ایناس:
خودتون رو با چیزای دیگه مشغول میکنید و تا به خودتون میاین میبینی کلی از وقتتون رفته وافسوس همون وقت هدر رفته رو میخورید و دیگه انرژی برای بقیه ی وقتتون ندارید و اون روز درس رو رها میکنید
مکان مستقلی برای درس خوندن ندارید مثلا نمیتونید در اتاق رو ببندین و در ارامش درس بخونین یعنی اتاق مشترک دارین و یا حتی به خاطر بچه ی کوچیک سر وصدا اطرافتون زیاده
خانواده ای متشنجی دارین! و ثبات روحی ندارین
زیاد فکر میکنید و رویا پردازین و نصفه روز رو رویا پردازی میکنین
ارتباط عاطفی با جنس مخالف دارید 
....
اینا فقط مسائلیه که شاید  باعث مشکل شما بشه 
در وهله ی اول سعی کنین بفهمید مشکل کجاست؟
بعد اون مشکل رو حل کنید
مثلا اگر مکان مستتقلی برای درس خوندن ندارید برید کتابخونه
اگر وقتتون با tv و pc و یا حرف زدن با دیگران هدر میره برید کتاب خونه
اینکه میگم برید کتابخونه من باب اینه که اونجا دیگه چیزی نیست حواستون رو پرت کنه و سرگرمتون کنه و فقط کتابه
اصلا چرا میخواید کنکور بدید؟  
علاقه به رشته ی خاصی دارین؟ پس به هدف رسیدن به اون درس بخونین
....
یه چیز دیگه: اینکه نمیتونید درس بخونین میتونه یه دلیل اصلی داشته باشه
اونم اینکه: چند سالی زیاد ب درس اهمیت ندادید و یه جورایی الان رغبتی به درس  ندارید  و عادت ندارید چند ساعت درس بخونین
اگر یواش یواش شروع کنین به درس خوندن عادت میکنین و ساعت مطالعه تون بالا میره...
یا حتی ممکنه تو بعضی درسا کتاب کمک اموزشی که مطالعه میکنید متناسب با سطح شما نباشه و باعث سرخوردگیتون بشه

همه ی اینارو گفتم تا ان شا الله بتونید مشکل رو پیدا و حل کنین
اصلا هم به زمان از دست رفته فکر نکنین فقط به جبران فکر کنین
خود من دانشجوام و 2-3 روزه شروع کردم به خوندن برای کنکور!
موفق باشیم

----------


## maharsa

میشه گفت شاید ریشه توی جمع شدن انبوه درس ها روی هم باشه ... حجم هنگفتی از مطالب که توی این مدت بهتون گفتن روی هم شدن و در واقع تکنیک درس هر روز همون روز مطالعه کردن و انجام ندادین .... میبینید یکی خیلی میخوابه یا وقتشو صرف کارای دیگه میکنه ؟ اینا همه درواقع فرار از اصل ماجرا که درس خوندن باشه هست ... شاید الان بگی نه فرار کجا بود من مشتاق درسم و اینا .... اما کمی که فکر کنی متوجه اون زمانایی میشی که میری سراغ کتابات و میگی خببببببب از کدووووووم شروووووووع کنمممممممم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!! 
پیش نهایتا سه روز تعطیل تو هفته داره سعی کن از همین الان شروع کنی .... میپرسی چ جوری ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!! ... خب برادر من هر کی که روزی نرم ده ساعت مطالعه داره از اول که ده ساعت نبودی ... کم کم از ساعتای کم شروع کرده تا به این تایم که تو این یه نگاه عدد هنگفتی واست بوده رسیده .... هنوز وقت داری پس از همین الان که پست من و بقیه بچه ها رو خوندی واسه ی خودت برنامه ریزی روزانه بکن .... از ساعت مطالعه 3- 4 ساعت شروع کن برای اولش مطئن باش خوبه کمتر هم شد اشکال نداره از یه ساعت نرمالی شروع کن که از همین اول خودت و خسته نکنی مطمئن باش ساعت مطالعه مهم نیست فهم مطلب مهمه ..... خود من امتحانات نهایی که بود با دوستان که حرف میزدیم میگفتن آره ما دیروز که امتحان دادیم بلافاصله شروع کردیم واسه این امتحان خوندیم اما شاید باورت نشه که من بعد 5 ساعت نهایتش استراحت میرفتم سراغ امتحان بعدی اما دیگه اونموقع تمام فکر و ذکرم یادگیری اون مطلب بود .... از نتت هم کم کن بازم به مرور .... اوووووووووف چه همه من حرفیدم 132546 سلول پوکوندم تا تونستم اینا رو بنویسم پس جون ململ (( برنامه هه بووووود شبکه ی 2 )) گوش بده ......... به امیییییییییییید موفقیت تمامی بچه های گلللللللللللللل کنکوریییییییییها ......... با تشکرررررررررر دکتر مهرسااااااااااا

----------


## Lovesick

:Yahoo (94):  ! خیلی ممنون دکتر مهسا (؛ !

یه سوال چه جوری برنامه ریزی کنم؟! من کتابای زیادی خوندم ، مثل قورباغه رو قورت بده و ...! ولی خب عمل نکردم ! برنامه ریزیم صفره |: ! بعدم اینکه اخه اعصابم خورد میشه ! وقتی میبینم چیزی یاد نمیگیرم و هی امتحانامو کم میشم  :Yahoo (2):  ! هربارم تصمیم میگیرم تغییر کنم انگار نه انگار  :Yahoo (2):  نا امید نیستم ولی نمیدونم از چیه که اینجوری شدم !

----------


## zazar

سلام دوستان عزیز
من سرعت مطالعم خیلی پایینه و اصلا نمیتونم طبق برنامم  درس بخونم همیشه وقت کم میارم یا اینقدر طول میکشه که خسته میشم و میذارمش  کنار
آیا کسی کتابی،مقاله ای،... راجع به تندخوانی میشناسه؟؟؟
بدجوری استرس گرفتم

----------


## maharsa

> ! خیلی ممنون دکتر مهسا (؛ !
> 
> یه سوال چه جوری برنامه ریزی کنم؟! من کتابای زیادی خوندم ، مثل قورباغه رو قورت بده و ...! ولی خب عمل نکردم ! برنامه ریزیم صفره |: ! بعدم اینکه اخه اعصابم خورد میشه ! وقتی میبینم چیزی یاد نمیگیرم و هی امتحانامو کم میشم  ! هربارم تصمیم میگیرم تغییر کنم انگار نه انگار  نا امید نیستم ولی نمیدونم از چیه که اینجوری شدم !


 اگه درست متوجه شده باشم تو تا به الان فقط شب امتحان ( منظورم امسال و اکنونه ) دست به کتاب میشی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!! ... خب اینکاری که اغلب دانش آموزا میکنن یه نوع مدیریت بحرانه تمام وقت آزاد روزای دیگشون رو از دست دادن و میخوان تو یه تایم کوتاه یه حجم هنگفتی از مطالب رو یاد بگیرن اونم تازه توقع نمره بالا گرفتن رو دارن .... همین که میگی یاد نمیگیرم یه تلقینه ....چرا به خودمون باور نداشته باشیم .. به دانشمون ... به توانائیمون وووو ... از همین الان گفتم که روزانه برنامه ریزی کن نمیخواد بگی 2 درس ادبیات 2 تو یه ساعت ... مسلمه ( درست نوشتم آیا ؟؟؟؟  ) که نمیشه حجم دروس برای مطالعه رو کم کن مثلا 7 صفحه یا هر چقدر که در توانت نسبت به اون درسه تقسیم بندی کن الن نیاز نیست از کلاس جلو بیفتی سعی کن با استفاده از همه ی تایم های آزادت به کلاس برسی و عقب افتادگی هات و جبران کنی فقط یه نکته در هفته یک سوم وقتت برای عمومی ها و دو سوم وقتت برای اختصاصی ها باشه .... هیچ کس به غیر خود فرد نمیتونه واسش برنامه ریزیکنه ... اینو مطمئن باش .... هیچ چیز غیر ممکن نیست ... سعی کن هدفت همیشه برات مهم باشه و به حاشیه های فرعی در حد نیاز فکر کن نه بیشتر ... هر چی باعث مشغله فکریت تو زمان دزس خوندنت میشه رو از خودت دور کن ... همین خیلی حرف زدم رطوبت دستم از دست رررررررررفت ... موفق باشی

----------


## maharsa

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> من سرعت مطالعم خیلی پایینه و اصلا نمیتونم طبق برنامم  درس بخونم همیشه وقت کم میارم یا اینقدر طول میکشه که خسته میشم و میذارمش  کنار
> آیا کسی کتابی،مقاله ای،... راجع به تندخوانی میشناسه؟؟؟
> بدجوری استرس گرفتم


 به نظر من مهم فهم مطالبه .... یکی تند میخونه هیچی نمیفهمه و باید 100 بار اون مطلب و بخونه اما یکی با یه بار خوندن آروم و نکته به نکته به فهم مطلب میرسن پس نگران نباش به مرور رفع میشه ... در کل دنبال درک مطلب باش .... من خودم مرگمه سه خط حفظی و یاد بگیرم و شاید نیم ساعت باهاش کشتی بگیرم ( منظورم درسی مثه ادبیاته )

----------


## Lovesick

ببین من بخونم واقعا یاد میگریم ! میگم که قبلا کسی بودم که معلمام میگفتن تو راحت هر جا که بخوای قبولی !!! ^_^ ×! ولی حالا افت کردمو دیگه خودمم نخواستم بلند شم ! ولی الان میخوام ولی بدیش اینجاس خودتم میدونی با کتاب درسی نمیشه کنکورو خوب زد هر کسی هم یه کتاب اموزشی بهت معرفی میکنه ×! من الان سردرگمم × با یه مشاور که یکی از افراد معروف تو ایرانم هست یعنی کسایی که زیر دستش بودن خیلی ازش تعریف میکنن ! گفت ژرف رو بگیر + این برنامه ! ولی نمیخونم |: ! درسمو میخونم ولی سر امتحان انگار نه انگار من چیزی یاد دارم ! نمرمم که پایین میشه .... ! الان هم کلاسیام معلمام و ... منو مسخره میکنن ! اینایی که همه ی شماها میگین رو میدونم مشکلم یه جای دیگس ! مشکل خودمم . هر بار برا تغییر تصمیم میگریم هیچی انجام نمیدم و میشم همون ادم قبلی ! البته عمل خیلی کم میکنم ! خودمو نمیدونم چه بلایی سرم بیارم که بخونم و تغییر کنم ! گفتمم الان مثلا یکی میگه من فلان کتابو خوندم اون یکی دیگه من فلانو خوندم باز این مشاور که گفتم میگه برو فلان کتابو بخون |: ! راستشم بخوای برنامه ریزی خوبی ندارم اصلا ! اصلا نمیدونم چه جوری استفاده کنم و چی کارش کنم ! برنامه کانون و فلانو هم دیدم ولی ته دلم نبود ! نمیدونم منظورمو گرفتی یا نه !

----------


## maharsa

ببین اینکه افت کردی مطمئنا یه دلیل داشته اما کاری به اون نداریم و این به خودت مربوطه و الانم باید سعی کنی و وظیفته که باعث بشی اون مشکل از الان به بعد دیگه خللی واست ایجاد نکنه ... این از این... اکی میفهمم چی میگی ... اینکه برنامه داری و مشاور رفتی به کنار و کاملا متوجهم چی میگی اما یه جمله میگم و نظرتو میخوام بدونم ... تو نمیخوای به معلمات و دوستات ثابت کنی دربارت اشتباه فکر میکنن؟؟؟؟ ..... بعدشم تغییر کردن سخت هست اما از شکوندن شاخ کنکور که سخت تر نیست ... هست ؟؟ ... اما من همیشه به خودم گفتم الان هم به تو میگم که مهم کتابه فقططططططططططط کتاب ... مصداقش مثلا از یکی از صفحات یکی از دروس تخصصیتون به مکرر تو کنکور سوال میاد ... ( ص 24 یا 28 ) یادم نیست ... این اهمیت کتاب و نشون میده ... اما کتاب کمک درسی ... بستگی به خودت داره ... باید یه روز از وقتت و بذاری و بری کتابخونه و ببینی برای یادگیری کامل با کدوم جزوه و کتاب کنار میای ... والا همه ی کتابا یه چی گفتن با بیانای متفاوت ... کتابی خوبه که تمرکز اصلیش سوالا و تیپ سوالای کنکور باشه ... اما واسه خوندنت .... برنامه ی مشاورت و بذار وقتی راه افتادی و خوندنت روون شد ... الن از تایمای کم شروع کن .... هر وقت دیدی داری خسته میشی و بی انگیزه اولا درس و اگه دیگه خیلی آزار دهنده بود کنار بذار اما همیشه هدفت جلو چشمت باشه و با خودت بگو حالا که زودتر تموم کردم فردا باید جبران کنم ... درواقع با من درونت مسابقه بذار و نذار اون برنده بشه ( شاید حرفم به نظرت مسخره بیاد اما من خودم اینطوریم دوس دارم مفید باشم و بهترین در حد خودم و تواناییم درواقع بهترین استفاده از توانایی هام ) .. امیدوارم منظورت و گرفته باشم و پاسخم مناسب و به درد به خور باشه ... از بحث کردن خوشم میاد نکته ای بود بگین

----------


## sahel.

> ببین من بخونم واقعا یاد میگریم ! میگم که قبلا کسی بودم که معلمام میگفتن تو راحت هر جا که بخوای قبولی !!! ^_^ ×! ولی حالا افت کردمو دیگه خودمم نخواستم بلند شم ! ولی الان میخوام ولی بدیش اینجاس خودتم میدونی با کتاب درسی نمیشه کنکورو خوب زد هر کسی هم یه کتاب اموزشی بهت معرفی میکنه ×! من الان سردرگمم × با یه مشاور که یکی از افراد معروف تو ایرانم هست یعنی کسایی که زیر دستش بودن خیلی ازش تعریف میکنن ! گفت ژرف رو بگیر + این برنامه ! ولی نمیخونم |: ! درسمو میخونم ولی سر امتحان انگار نه انگار من چیزی یاد دارم ! نمرمم که پایین میشه .... ! الان هم کلاسیام معلمام و ... منو مسخره میکنن ! اینایی که همه ی شماها میگین رو میدونم مشکلم یه جای دیگس ! مشکل خودمم . هر بار برا تغییر تصمیم میگریم هیچی انجام نمیدم و میشم همون ادم قبلی ! البته عمل خیلی کم میکنم ! خودمو نمیدونم چه بلایی سرم بیارم که بخونم و تغییر کنم ! گفتمم الان مثلا یکی میگه من فلان کتابو خوندم اون یکی دیگه من فلانو خوندم باز این مشاور که گفتم میگه برو فلان کتابو بخون |: ! راستشم بخوای برنامه ریزی خوبی ندارم اصلا ! اصلا نمیدونم چه جوری استفاده کنم و چی کارش کنم ! برنامه کانون و فلانو هم دیدم ولی ته دلم نبود ! نمیدونم منظورمو گرفتی یا نه !


 بابا این دیگه کیه ! عینهو خودمه ، نکنه اصلا خودمی خبر ندارم !! :Y (502): 
من ک با همین وضع مدرسه رو تموم کردم حالا هم ک پشت کنکوریم کم میخونم میدونی مشکل از اعتماد ب نفسه یادت رفته چ جوری بودی من ک اون موقعم برنامه نداشتم و درسم کم میخوندم ولی تو مدرسه سر بودم ولی بعدش همه چی عوض شد ... هم کلاسی ها هم تا میبینن یکی افت کرده بازم میزنن تو سرش بیشتر افت کنه معلما هم ک اصلا درک نمیکنن برا من ک مشاور بی فایده  بود میگم دلم درد میکنه سرمو میبنده :Y (550):  ! باید  خودتو پیدا کنی ب هیچ وجه احساس ضعف نکن (میدونم راه حلشه ولی خودم بلد نیستم ازش استفاده کنم) ب قول یکی از دوستام باید ابهت تو خالی هر چیزی ک فکر میکنی غول شده برات بشکنی فقط همین
اعتماد ب نفس 
اعتماد ب نفس
اعتماد ب نفس

----------


## Mehran93071

:Y (454): 
من مطمئنم هممون به همون چیزی که میخواهیم میرسیم با توکل بر خدا و پشتکار و صحیح خواندن هر درس  :Y (518): 
موفق و سربلند باشی (باشید)

----------


## mahsa20

انگیزه کافی نداری..

----------


## maharsa

> بابا این دیگه کیه ! عینهو خودمه ، نکنه اصلا خودمی خبر ندارم !!
> من ک با همین وضع مدرسه رو تموم کردم حالا هم ک پشت کنکوریم کم میخونم میدونی مشکل از اعتماد ب نفسه یادت رفته چ جوری بودی من ک اون موقعم برنامه نداشتم و درسم کم میخوندم ولی تو مدرسه سر بودم ولی بعدش همه چی عوض شد ... هم کلاسی ها هم تا میبینن یکی افت کرده بازم میزنن تو سرش بیشتر افت کنه معلما هم ک اصلا درک نمیکنن برا من ک مشاور بی فایده  بود میگم دلم درد میکنه سرمو میبنده ! باید  خودتو پیدا کنی ب هیچ وجه احساس ضعف نکن (میدونم راه حلشه ولی خودم بلد نیستم ازش استفاده کنم) ب قول یکی از دوستام باید ابهت تو خالی هر چیزی ک فکر میکنی غول شده برات بشکنی فقط همین
> اعتماد ب نفس 
> اعتماد ب نفس
> اعتماد ب نفس


با این حرفت 100 % موافقم تا دانش آموزا ( بیشتر هم تو پایه چهارم ) میبینن یکی حرفش تو کلاس اوله دوست دارن خرابش کنن ... من خودم همین دیروز دبیرمون گفت خب امتحانه فردا لغو اما جاش این بحث تابع که مشترک دوم و سوم و پیش واسه امتحان .... این در حالی بود که من قبل کلاس با چند تا از دانش آموزا که حرف میزدم گفتم آفا تو مباحث درسی واس امتحان فردا قدر مطلق و نتمامیدم چ کنم ؟ ... بعد که سر کلاس دبیر اونطوری گفت خداوکیلی خیلی خوشحال شدم ... تو تایمی که برای استراحت رفتیم و برگشتیم دبیر گفت نچ امتحان باشه حالا چراااااا ؟؟ چون همون خانومایی که درسشون هم خوب نیست گفتن آقا ما خوندیمو و اینا خلاصه امروز امتحان برگزار شد و قشنگگگگ امتحانشون و خراب کردن ... این و گفتم تا به این نتیجه برسم که من چون از این جو تو کلاسمون خبر دارم اصلا به حرفاشون اهمیت نمیدم فکرمم مشغول نمیکنم .... و امروزم امتحانم و خیلی خوب دادم درست برعکس اونچیزی که اونا میخواستن و خواهند خواست و من نخواهم گذاشت .... بله دیگه آقا برات مهم نباشه خودت باش و خودت

----------


## Lovesick

فعلا که دارم خودمو میسازم (؛ !

----------


## soker

سلام بر تمامی دوستان، من یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ دارم اونم اینه که وقتی درس میخونم زیاد از اتاقم میام بیرون و باعث میشه حواسم پرت بشه چیکار کنم این مشکل برطرف بشه؟!
ممنونم

----------


## maharsa

> سلام بر تمامی دوستان، من یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ دارم اونم اینه که وقتی درس میخونم زیاد از اتاقم میام بیرون و باعث میشه حواسم پرت بشه چیکار کنم این مشکل برطرف بشه؟!
> ممنونم


و علیکم ... خب مکان مطالعت و تغییر بده

----------


## maharsa

> فعلا که دارم خودمو میسازم (؛ !


کاره خوبی میکنی همین که تصمیم گرفتی یعنی قدم اول و برداشتی و حالا سخت ترین قدمش هم عمل کردنه .... اگه مصمم باشی مطمئنا موفق میشی ... سعی کن از الان دیگه زمانتو از دست ندی و کمی از روز رو هم به آینده ای که قراره با دستای خودت امسال ساخته بشه فکر کن مطمئنا مصمم تر میشی ... و اینکه هیچ کسی غیر خود فرد از درونش خبر نداره پس حتما بهترین مشاور واسه هر فرد خود طرفه ... موفق باشی داداش

----------


## Lovesick

> کاره خوبی میکنی همین که تصمیم گرفتی یعنی قدم اول و برداشتی و حالا سخت ترین قدمش هم عمل کردنه .... اگه مصمم باشی مطمئنا موفق میشی ... سعی کن از الان دیگه زمانتو از دست ندی و کمی از روز رو هم به آینده ای که قراره با دستای خودت امسال ساخته بشه فکر کن مطمئنا مصمم تر میشی ... و اینکه هیچ کسی غیر خود فرد از درونش خبر نداره پس حتما بهترین مشاور واسه هر فرد خود طرفه ... موفق باشی داداش


آره ! مَـن مـی تـوانمـ !  (؛ !

تو هم موفق باشی اجی : ) !

----------


## Mehran93071

> آره ! مَـن مـی تـوانمـ !  (؛ !
> 
> تو هم موفق باشی اجی : ) !


توی آواتارت الان میشه مصمم بودن رو دید :yahoo (3):
به امید موفقیت همگیمون

----------


## Sepidgool

سلام دوستـــــــــــــان 
اونی که هدف داره اما فک میکنه قبول نمیشه چه کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Lovesick

> سلام دوستـــــــــــــان 
> اونی که هدف داره اما فک میکنه قبول نمیشه چه کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


کسی که هدف داره قطعا براش تلاش هم داره ! پس تو که هدف داری باید تلاش هم به اندازش داشته باشی !
کتاب چه کسی پنیر مرا جابه جا کرد اگه خونده باشیش یه جلمه توش هست که من عاشقشم "برای رسیدن به هدفت باید به اندازه آن تلاش همه داشته باشی !!" 
به اندازه هدفت تلاش داری؟! 
در ضمن هدف باید مکتوب شده باشه ! رو برگه بنویس و اخر شب که میخوای بخوابی و صبح که میخوای بیدار بشی یه نگاه بهش بنداز و بهش فکر کن ! خودتو توی اون حس قرار بده !
اینی که فک میکنی قبول نمیشی موج منفی که از اطراف بهت میرسه ! شاید دوستات یا توی خونواده یا حتی فکر خودت باعث این میشه ! خودت در واقع فکر میکنی که نمیشه ! 
هیچ نشدی برای انسان وجود نداره به جز مرگ ! پس اگه هدفت قبولی تو رشته دانشگاهیه خودتو توش مجسم کن ! اینقدر خودتو مجسم کن توش که واقعا انگار الان تو دانشگاه مثلا صنعتی شریف قبول شدی و ملت اومدن بهت تبریک میگن و ... !
اون فکر منفی که میاد تو ذهنت اونو رو یه برگه بنویس و دربارش فکر کن ! ببین از کجا این مشکلت یا این فکر منفیه شروع شده ! و راه حلشو پیدا کن و اون مشکلو حل کن !
نمیدونم فهمیدی یا نه  :Yahoo (94):  ! ولی امیدوارم گرفته باشی چی گفتم (؛ !

----------


## Sepidgool

میییییییییییسسسسسسسسسسسسی خیلی خوشحالم کردی :Yahoo (87): 
متوجه حرفات شدم اما باور کن دااااااااغونم(به همین شدت)
وقتی میلتو خوندم اشکام دونه دونه اومدن پایین بدونه این که بفهمن شکستنم رو به اطرافیان نشون میدن!

----------


## Amirio

O.o°انگیزه میدهیم در حد فیل O.o°

با این پشت ان شا الله به ارامش میرسید.

----------


## Sepidgool

پس چرا من نرسیدم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Y (534): :yahoo (19): :Y (543):

----------


## mahsa khanoom

اه اه خدا هم چین ادمایی رو از رو زمین ورداره.امروز واسه دختر خالم داشتم تعریف میکردم که درس خوندنم نسبت به پارسال بهتر شده اونم خیلی شیک گفت باشه بازم نمیتونی رتبه زیرده هزار بیاری. :Y (561):

----------


## Sepidgool

salam golam
bavaret mishe to khone habsam????? :Y (403): 
ba in oza man bazam angize dashte bashaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam??? :Y (403):

----------


## Sepidgool

nazare lootfete mahsa khanoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (62):  :Yahoo (62):  :Yahoo (62):

----------


## sara75_M5R

عمو من ناامید نیسم اما خستمه

----------


## alone_fatima

اينم كه مشكل منو داره!!!
تا امسال معدل زير نوزده نداشتم.. همين سال اخري گند زدم تو هرچي درسه!!!
اصن انگار مغزم ديگه نميكشه... :yahoo (21):

----------


## Mehran93071

:Y (767):  میگم اگه فکر کنی الان بهتر از اون چیزی که فکر میکنی میتونی توی کنکور عمل کنی و رشته دلخواهت رو قبول بشی  :Y (767):  آیا مشکل ایجاد خواهد کرد؟ :Y (538):

----------


## Amirio

بیشیم بینم با!

O.o°انگیزه میدهیم در حد فیل O.o°

حالتونو جا میاره اساسی!

----------


## reza.12

چه فایده !هر چه قدرم انگیزه داشته باشی ولی وقتی رتبه ی دو رقمی هم که بیاری،جناب معدل گند میزنه بهش !به چه امیدی بخونم...

----------


## amir^n

> چه فایده !هر چه قدرم انگیزه داشته باشی ولی وقتی رتبه ی دو رقمی هم که بیاری،جناب معدل گند میزنه بهش !به چه امیدی بخونم...


مگه معدلت چنده؟

----------


## reza.12

> مگه معدلت چنده؟


14/06

----------


## amir^n

> 14/06


من 16 هستم مثبته یا منفی؟ :Y (668):

----------


## reza.12

> من 16 هستم مثبته یا منفی؟


نیدونم !ولی حداقلش به افتضاحی نمره ی من نیست !هر وقت درس میخونم حس میکنم کار بی فایده ای دارم میکنم و اون رشته و دانشگاهی که میخوامو نمیارم !

----------


## amir^n

> نیدونم !ولی حداقلش به افتضاحی نمره ی من نیست !هر وقت درس میخونم حس میکنم کار بی فایده ای دارم میکنم و اون رشته و دانشگاهی که میخوامو نمیارم !


از یه منبع موثق شنیدم که تاثیر مستقیم نیس
گفتن که مستقیمه ،ولی مثبته!
جدی میگم،یارو خیلی موثقه  :Yahoo (94): 
شغلشه

----------


## reza.12

> از یه منبع موثق شنیدم که تاثیر مستقیم نیس
> گفتن که مستقیمه ،ولی مثبته!
> جدی میگم،یارو خیلی موثقه 
> شغلشه


خدا کنه اینجور باشه !اگه نباشه که رویاهام پر پر میشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amirio

> خدا کنه اینجور باشه !اگه نباشه که رویاهام پر پر میشه



سلام رضا جان!

برادر گلم چرا این جوری فکر میکنی اخه؟ مگه تو خالق نداری؟ خدا نداری؟ چرا همش کاراتو میخوای خودت انجام بدی!

زحمت نکشیدی؟ زحمتت بد بوده؟ بگو خدایا از این به بعد درست زحمت میکشم خودت درستش کن!

وقتی با این طرز تفکر بری جلو میبنی هر دری میرسی قفلش تکه تکه میشه میریزه پایین! 

یه مشکلی بعضی از ماها داریم اینکه قدرت مطلق خودمون که خدا هست رو فراموش کردیم! فکر کردن به گذشته مث دویدن به سمت باده! وللش هر چی بوده گذشته رفته!

از همین الان بگو خدا توفیق بده زحمت بکشم خودت برکت بده! شک نکن موفق میشی! دیگه حتی نگاه به معدلت نکن عزیزم! باشه؟

----------

